# Cheap Grinding Jig needed



## Katchin (20 Feb 2011)

with emphasis on cheap :mrgreen: 

I'm just about to start woodturning, equipment arrives this week, but what I haven't bought is a grinding jig, and I have already overspent  
Any suggestions on something cheap but ok?


----------



## CHJ (20 Feb 2011)

Make your own.

http://quest42.co.uk/woodwork/grinding_ ... gjig2.html


----------



## Katchin (20 Feb 2011)

I should mention I have virtually never picked up a tool in my life before (except a chainsaw), so that's a little above my level right now.


----------



## cambournepete (21 Feb 2011)

It might help if you define "cheap"


----------



## Katchin (21 Feb 2011)

well, sub 100 quid for sure, closer to 50 ideally


----------



## Dibs-h (21 Feb 2011)

I came across

http://aroundthewoods.com/sharpening01.html

and in principle can't see why it wouldn't do the job. Probably will make one at some point. If you don't want to make one - 

Deluxe Universal Sharpening System Ref: 447 - http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/acatal ... ening.html 

between 1/3 and halfway down the page - so a demo at Harrogate, looked good, but then I'm cheap!

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Jacob (21 Feb 2011)

Cheapest is the free "fresh air" or "eco" jig - i.e. no jig at all, just do it freehand, as millions of urners have been doing quite successfully for very many years.


----------



## myturn (22 Feb 2011)

Some can be done freehand, like parting tool, beading chisel, roughing gouge etc. anything that does not have a compound curve to it. Just rest them on the grinder platform at the required angle.

Spindle gouges and bowl gouges, especially those with a fingernail or swept back grind, are best done with a jig. It takes a lot of practise and time to learn to do this freehand and as a beginner you don't have this experience and you want to get turning, not spend your time sharpening.

Check out the Tormek SVD-185 for gouges, you will need to rig up a bar to mount it on but that should be fairly simple. A steel rod mounted between two uprights should do it. It costs less than £50 too.


----------



## Dangermouse (22 Feb 2011)

I've always done mine freehand from the word go. Mainly because i'm Cornish and that makes a Scotsman look generous. I refuse to pay what i think is a LOT of money for a jig that takes ages to set up is usually fiddly to use and by the time its set up I can do several chisels by hand. If your a total novice, go to a boot sale or e-bay buy some rubbish old chisels and practice till you got it right, plenty of books and online help to be able to whip on a good edge by hand in no time at all.


----------



## Jacob (22 Feb 2011)

Absolutely. You could afford to destroy several gouges in learning to freehand and still save on a jig, but it's really not that difficult. 
IMHO you really need to be able to sharpen quickly if you are in the middle of turning, and freehand is really convenient, more or less essential, a little and often.

If you are a beginner you really need to destroy a lot of wood too! Don't worry about wrecking chisels and spoiling wood - it'll only get better.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (22 Feb 2011)

I do it free hand, took a few tries but I my profiles are ok now and I am sure will get better with practice. TBH you would have to be pretty abysmal to destroy any of the gouges and if I can do it free hand anyone can..


----------



## nev (2 Mar 2011)

Katchin":16q2arg9 said:


> with emphasis on cheap :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm just about to start woodturning, equipment arrives this week, but what I haven't bought is a grinding jig, and I have already overspent
> Any suggestions on something cheap but ok?



may i suggest buying or borrowing the book 'a foundation course - by keith rowley'.
not only does it cover all the basics of woodturning and explain in very easy to understand terms (with piccys), but also has a chapter on sharpening, and how to make a jig. (hammer) 
if you can cut 4 small blocks of wood and use a drill, you can make one. i did, it took less than an hour and works a treat.
widely available on tinternet and in shops or you can preview the book on amazon, http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/reader/18610 ... eader-link
around page 40  
have fun


----------



## Leo (16 Apr 2011)

Axminster have a full set for £77 or near that..............er it's called a ...................er.........can't remember..............er..............found it."Storme woodturning sharpening system " free delivery too.


----------



## morrik27 (9 May 2011)

If it's any help, I had an Axminster offers catalogue through the door the other day, they had some jet grinding jigs in there, one was the jig for doing fingernail grinds, very musch like the Tormek one above, it was very cheap, about £15, but certainly Sub £20...


----------



## morrik27 (9 May 2011)

If it's any help, I had an Axminster offers catalogue through the door the other day, they had some jet grinding jigs in there, one was the jig for doing fingernail grinds, very musch like the Tormek one above, it was very cheap, about £15, but certainly Sub £20...


----------



## morrik27 (9 May 2011)

If it's any help, I had an Axminster offers catalogue through the door the other day, they had some jet grinding jigs in there, one was the jig for doing fingernail grinds, very musch like the Tormek one above, it was very cheap, about £15, but certainly Sub £20...


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (9 May 2011)

I love the Axi catalogs.. They are almost as good as porn..


----------



## studders (9 May 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":16zas926 said:


> They are almost as good as porn..


 :shock: 

TMI.


----------



## Blister (9 May 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":3kp2p27h said:


> I love the Axi catalogs.. They are almost as good as porn..




No Way :shock: 

I would rather have prawns any day :mrgreen:


----------



## Leo (9 May 2011)

Note to self :.............

Never visit Pt. Ryans workshop, while he is reading the Axminster catalogue !!!!!!!!!!! [-( [-( [-( [-( [-( [-( [-(


----------

